# Best MS Colleges



## sayacharming (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Buddies, I am confused, My Brother is willing to Learn MS in abroad. He is in Pre final year.Which is the Best University in Australia? Can anyone suggest?


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 16, 2016)

I dont think there is a "best" institute for anything. You can select out of few good ones in the discipline your brother wants to pursue MS.


----------



## sakshisingh (Oct 8, 2016)

University of Melbourne
University of Sydney
University of New South Wales
Google it out regarding these 3 Universities. Rather than asking this, you night have googleed it out. Chillz.. :laughing_NF:


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

sakshisingh said:


> University of Melbourne
> University of Sydney
> University of New South Wales
> Google it out regarding these 3 Universities. Rather than asking this, you night have googleed it out. Chillz.. :laughing_NF:



The same applies to the 5 threads you created here, hehe JK.


----------

